# Smoked Burnt Ends



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Teaser*



Picked up three 3#+ Chuck Roasts and prepped them for tomorrow, going to do Burnt Ends.

*Rub*
1.5C Brown Sugar
1C Seasoned salt
3/4C Paprika
.5C Cajun seasoning
2T Garlic powder

Make numerous slits about half way through, in one side of roasts
Rub each side with heaping T of rub
Place in pan slits up, with approx 3/4-1C Worcestershire sauce per roast, then drivel with another .5C being careful not to wash rub off.
You want the Worcestershire to get into the slits with some rub.
Marinate in refrigerator for 8-12hrs.





Tomorrow I will fire up the smoker with a mix of Hickory & Pecan.
Cooking temp will be 225'-240' till they hit about 190'.
Then I'll remove, rest, and then cube.
Add more rub and plenty of SBR S&S
Back into the smoker for a few hours until they glaze over really well and are melt in your mouth tender.

More pics to come... I guarantee it. :biggrin:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, I have done a potroast on the egg in cast iron....incredible.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Had to crack'er open to add wood/water and check IT (143'-145'F)


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Finally got them to 190'+
Wrap and rest for a half hour
Cube
Add 5T rub and be very generous with the SBR S&S
(I tripled what is shown in the rub/sauce pic)
Mix well
Return to a 250' smoker to finish for about 1.5-2hrs


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Money Shot*


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Really enjoy your outstanding culinary posts!!!

Hickory and pecan are my favorite woods overall.

What make and model smoker do you use?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

RMS said:


> Really enjoy your outstanding culinary posts!!!
> 
> Hickory and pecan are my favorite woods overall.
> 
> What make and model smoker do you use?


Thanks (blushing).
I use a Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24" and a Char-Broil Tru-Infrared Commercial 5 burner.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> Thanks (blushing).
> I use a Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24" and a Char-Broil Tru-Infrared Commercial 5 burner.


Gotcha. We're on the same page hardware wise, but your variety and creativity menu wise is awesome.
Greatly appreciate your willingness to share:thumbsup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

lookin gooood!
tryin a top shoulder roast on the new smoker today. wish me luck.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> lookin gooood!
> tryin a top shoulder roast on the new smoker today. wish me luck.


Luck ain't got nothing to do with it.
Here's to your best grillin skills.:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

One question:
Can anybody explain to me why Chile aint fat?.....
I gained 2 pounds looking at the pics


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've a very well fed appearance.
Heck, by federal guidelines I'm an obese blob of quivering cellulitis.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Outstanding as always Chile!!!!!!!!!!:notworthy: Gotta try that myself!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

High praise from a PFF Master Chef, thank you Sir.

Paymaster, I miss your past frequency of postings.
You used to be in here all the time. 
You've influenced my cooking and I've tried several of your recipes. 
Fire those pits up and continue to show us how it's done.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> High praise from a PFF Master Chef, thank you Sir.
> 
> Paymaster, I miss your past frequency of postings.
> You used to be in here all the time.
> ...


I thank you for those kind words and I will attempt to participate more. But, so you know, I am enjoying my retirement and am traveling when I can. I don't get to fire the pits as much as I did. No excuses though. I do fire them and I will post up when I do. Now to your posts. I can learn and do learn much from your threads! Continue to put them up cause we all love'm!:thumbsup:


----------

